# Bark Chippings



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Is it safe to use bark chippings as sold in garden centres? It's for CWD's.
Does it need any pre-treating before it can be put in the vivarium?


----------



## Jamerz (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi their no mater what chipings i use i allways treat it ,
you can get reptile bug killer but i have found freezing or boiling water works just as well . what sort of chippings are they.: victory:


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

dont use orchid chippings, they contain pine


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

The bag we have is B&Q Ground Cover Large Chipped Bark.


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

We noticed tons of baby crix in amongst the bark that was in the viv, and decided to empty the whole thing. I've just de-crix'd two cork barks (I now know why people hate them!), and my girlfriend's emptied the bark chips and cleaned everything else up. As a temporary measure, the viv is lined with kitchen towel as we thought best to find out more on the B&Q bark, and probably get the cauldron out tomorrow and do some serious boiling!


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

jamie_coxon said:


> dont use orchid chippings, they contain pine


ive always used orchid bark, never had a problem


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

read the label. ive had a couple of differnt brands that say pine fragrance. i dont know if its the same withh all orchid bark


----------



## Spen (Nov 8, 2007)

I've just bought "orchid bark" and only just realised it's pine. It's labeled "Reptile (and orchid) Litter" with "Premium Bark Products" which may or not be the company name (google not much help here). I can't believe this can/would be sold if toxic to the very animals it's marketed for (nobody mention cigarettes). It's also got written on there "Quality British Pine Bark" and "_Safe and Hygenic_, Superb when used wet or dry, _Pleasant pine fragrance, _Biodegradable for easy disposal" and "suitable for: Green Iguanas, Gold Skinks, Day & Tokay geckos, Anoles, Water Dragons, Tree Boas, Box Turtles, Hermit crabs, Tarantulas and many more". 
She's (my royal, my first snake, aquired 3 weeks ago) on the same sort of stuff at the moment, when I bought her the guy at the pet shop tipped in some for me so I didn't have to buy a bag at the time. Before I change her viv, I want to be sure I'm not poisoning her! 
Do we have evidence to suggest this stuff really is toxic for them? or is it an assumption made on the relation to cedar?


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Eek! Our CWD's have orchid bark again... we were too dubious on the B&Q bark that we had that we thought, sod it, we'll get the stuff from the rep shop!


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Got another bag of bark outside. I'll get it inside in the morning and copy the label text for you; it doesn't mention pine in any form (content nor fragrance)...


----------

